# Source of Letro with script



## redclift35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello Gents, I have a question. I need to get ahold of Letro ASAP as Arimidex is getting to be unaffordable via wal-mart. I have gone up in dose from 1mg EOD to 1mg ED.  I called walmart and they want 159 for a QTY of 10, option not available. My Doc will write a script im sure but i dont know where to get it cheaper. I think i would be able to take 1 or 2 a week. Before arimidex my level was 74 and now after 2.5weeks its 52 pg/mL by taking 1mg eod. I am not taking any gear, never have.  My test was 795 and now its 923, so i think the lower the E2 the higher the test and the cycle begins. I know there are online stores which require a script which isnt an issue but i dont know who to trust.  
Please advise. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## pieguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Just buy research chemicals with one of our sponsors. Extreme peptides, CEM or Purchase Peptides. If you want tablets, you have to wait a while and for those, Unclez, WP or EK.


----------



## redclift35 (Sep 7, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Just buy research chemicals with one of our sponsors. Extreme peptides, CEM or Purchase Peptides. If you want tablets, you have to wait a while and for those, Unclez, WP or EK.


 

Ok, now how should i transition? Totally stop the arimidex or do both. I am almost out of arimidex but it has 4 refills on it. Since its out of pocket will they fill it with it being less than a month?  What is equal to what I am doing now @ 1mg ed?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 7, 2011)

I would stop the arimidex the day you start the letro, you can run the letro at 1.25/day and could even go lower and it would still be effective .. pharma letro is gonna be about as expensive as the adex most likely, but you can save a ton by using research chem letro instead. As said above - Purchase Peps (link in my signature) Extreme, or CEM all carry it I'm pretty sure - I know PP does and there are sales going on right now as well. good luck bro let us know how you make out


----------



## redclift35 (Sep 7, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> I would stop the arimidex the day you start the letro, you can run the letro at 1.25/day and could even go lower and it would still be effective .. pharma letro is gonna be about as expensive as the adex most likely, but you can save a ton by using research chem letro instead. As said above - Purchase Peps (link in my signature) Extreme, or CEM all carry it I'm pretty sure - I know PP does and there are sales going on right now as well. good luck bro let us know how you make out


 
When should i retest using the letrozole? 2  or 3 weeks?  Does letro really take 6o days to do its job? Since i have been taking 1mg since 24th of AUG i wanna get 1 more test and see where I am at. ITs like cutting wood, measure 2x and cut 1x. LOL
 Right now arimidex is costing me $3 PER 1MG so 90/month via wal fart.  I need the estradiol around 25 or so, so half of what it is now. You may think thats easy but my test will sky rocket again leading to high E2. I feel much calmer when the estrogen is lower.  What are you using? You have to remember, since im not on gear,  my LH will just keep going up.  Since i am working my Doc, i dont really wanna go black market.


----------

